# FOLLICLE NOT RUPTURED??



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi i was wondering if this has happened to anyone i am on my second round of iui. I had my scan on thursday which showed i had a follicle of 18mma and one at 15mm and one at 10mm so they told me to do my trigger shot on that day which i felt was too early but unfortunately my clinic is shut at the weekend so all treatment is pushed into monday - friday which just isnt right. However i went back on the monday for a scan and the nurse said she thinks 2 follicles have ruptured because the sacs are smaller but i now have a 23mm follicle and she advised me to have regular intercourse so my question is could the other 2 follicles have been cysts and why has this follicle continued to grow ??


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Did you do your trigger shot? Could the remaining follicle be a cyst?


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you for replying yes i did do my trigger shot i asked the nurse the other day if it could have been a cyst and she basically said she didnt no it could have been the lead follicle and the other 2 cysts they just no and because they were shut the weekend i didnt get a scan after my iui until the monday its a terrible system.. my first round of iui the trigger shot didnt release the follicles so i had to get another one directly after timing all completely wrong oh well this is my last nhs go will be private ivf again for us..


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi hun, can I ask what trigger you used? I had a devastating ivf last month when I used ovitrelle trigger. My follicles didn't release. I had 17 mature follicles and only 1 was retrieved!
And in January I had an iui with 4 mature follicles and dh's sperm was "astonishing". It didn't work, i had ovitrelle as a trigger.
After much research and speaking with Penny from Serum it turns out ovitrelle has been known to NOT release follicles in some ladies. This month I used pregnyl 10000 iu and timed intercourse and at only 8dpo or 10 dp trigger I got a bfp!
If you used ovitrelle then I would definitely ask or insist on being put on pregnyl as it's far better. Hope that helps  

Lambie xx


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry lambie for not replying sooner ive only just read this, yes it was ovitrelle am so glad you have given me this info as i think that is defo the case with me i dont seem to ovulate with this trigger and if i do its too late right next appointment i am going to say to them about pregnyl thank you so much


----------

